# Some Impressive Geryi Shoals!..and Solo Geryi!



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

The first video clip is GG's shoal...it might have been posted a long, long, long, time ago in a galaxy far, far, far away!...







...I only wish the video quality was clearer!






This second clip is Plum's shoal...another member!






moonie's solo Geryi....






Some japanese guy's Geryi...






and amazonbasin from the U.K. (not sure if member or not)...excellent video and audio quality


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

They are incredible piranha


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I do have a clearer feeding video....I think Pete has it.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> They are incredible piranha


yes, they are!..In my book, tops!...Looks, aggressiveness, and the fact that they are the only Serra's that shoal!...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow. some stunning piranha there


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

wow, how did I miss this, my dream shoal...............


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

This thread makes me miss my old Geryi


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful P's !! I'm debating going with a few macs/geryis (if I can find some) for a 75

Feefa that's one of the nicest geryi's I've ever seen why'd you get rid of em?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

What is that annoying song in your geryi feeding vid GG. I kinda like it


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You need to ask Winkyee....he puts them together for me. I love the song...it really grows on ya


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Beautiful P's !! I'm debating going with a few macs/geryis (if I can find some) for a 75
> 
> Feefa that's one of the nicest geryi's I've ever seen why'd you get rid of em?


Thanks and I had to get rid of all my other tanks in order to get my 220gal so all fish had to go aswell. The 220 would be too big for just one Geryi


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> You need to ask Winkyee....he puts them together for me. I love the song...it really grows on ya


Thank you sir. I'll ask him


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh!, what the hell!!!...Here is GG's feeding video with the now infamous, annoying song!...







I'll use that song in my next punch line when I reply to someone's post!...


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

what was the temp that you get that geryi tank at GG?????


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Damn I wish I still have my 3 geryi.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

awesome, i did not realize how pronounced that "violet line" is. beautiful fish. i too wish there were some available, but i have not seen any for sale in quite a while.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

confused how thats a bad song? I am by no means a country guy, hell I dont even know if that qualifies as country since I like it, but awesome shoal and easy to listen to song, unlike some rap crap... classic metal all the way!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

GG do you still have them?


----------

